# Gunky cotton



## JackalR (29/7/15)

Hey guys,

After just reading a thread that @Gizmo posted regarding those gross builds got me thinking.

I can't vaoe at work so I generally vape in the mornings, on the commute to work and back then a couple toots at home before bed. I generally go through a tank (subtank Mini) every 2 to 3 days. Now I must say my coil has never gotten anywhere near as bad as that even with my airek or dark horse. 

The subtank I generally recoil and wick every 2nd week and the drippers usually weekly. I only really vape lightly coloured juices so they generally dont gunk up. 

Now I'd like to know if im wasting kanthal by rebuilding my coils everytime seeing as ive read alot of posts saying they just remove the wick, clean it out and rewick the old coil. When is the time to actually recoil. 

Is it when it doesn't come clean anymore or under performs?

Any advice welcome and apologies if this has been discussed before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

You can just dry burn your kanthal coils and brush them off a little. A coil can last you a month or even more. I can go with a coil I like for more than a month. When I re-wick, I just dry burn the coils. Rinse off with water while still hot and bam! Ready to install new wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

As @zadiac says, coils can last long if you don't mangle or deform them when wicking. My coils are wicked many times and go for at least a month. 

They either snap or just look bad or I get an urge to try something new. Often I change a coil without noticing any degradation of performance. 

Talking about kanthal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

I always manage to mangle any 28G coil when yanking out the cotton, so those I don't even bother with. 
I use 26G or a twisted 28G in my Subtank Mini, and twisted 30G in my Billow. They are quite stiff and survive the cleaning ritual quite well with no or minor adjustments, and if done, any adjustment is mainly for the OCD.

Like @zadiac said, dry-burn till they glow & rinse a few times and you should be good to go again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After just reading a thread that @Gizmo posted regarding those gross builds got me thinking.
> 
> ...




Why no vape at work ?


----------



## JackalR (29/7/15)

Sup guys will try it out 

@gertvanjoe I am an educated taxi driver aka I'm a pilot. Cant vape where there's no air, its all about the professionalism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge (29/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I always manage to mangle any 28G coil when yanking out the cotton



I've done that once or twice, now I pull the cotton up off the deck, and snip off one side as close to the coil as possible, you can then pull the cotton out with ease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Please (not that I think you're stupid) just let go of the fire button before holding the coil under the running tap. Fire it until it glows, let go of the fire button and hold it under the running water (slow running water). You don't need a gush of water to clean it.
Firing it and then strumming it also works, but the gunk breaks off and lands in the juice well sometimes, so I use the running water trick and it has served me well so far 
Hold the coils parallel to the water stream. Let it run through the coil openings. Works really well. Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

